
Gene Associations Illuminate Biology of Diseases - MaysonL
http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/full/NEJMp0808934
======
tokenadult
Scientific blogging on the subject of the submitted article:

[http://scienceblogs.com/geneticfuture/2009/04/personal_genom...](http://scienceblogs.com/geneticfuture/2009/04/personal_genomics_is_not_dead.php)

New York Times reporting on the issue:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/16/health/research/16gene.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/16/health/research/16gene.html)

